# Port of Newbedford, Massachusetts



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF8SmyWpPbAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys5L2Pe5Gbs&authuser=0

Anybody who visited Maritime Terminal on reefer vessels will remember this...passing the Newbedford/Fairhaven swing bridge cut.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day michael taylor.sm.20th dec 2013 22:56 reort of newbedford.massachusetts,i have not been there,but your video was very interesting,they dont have much room into the gap.thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes it is quite narrow but we have serviced most of the largest reefer vessels during my time at Maritime Terminal....I want to say 82 feet. Now days most vessels are docked at the City State Pier.


----------

